# Most people have no idea what really happens when a currency collapses...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here are a few interesting quotes from the article "Currency Collapse" by Jeff Thomas, detailing the German hyperinflation in the 20s:

"Most people have no idea what really happens when a currency collapses, let alone how to prepare."

"...while most people in Germany [in 1922] were experiencing a steady decrease in their standard of living, farmers seemed to be holding their own. This, of course, was because they remained productive. They created essential goods for sale to others...the beer halls still did acceptable business because of the farmers who came to town...However, city dwellers deeply resented those farmers for buying the beer that they themselves could not afford...So great was the resentment that the prime minister of Bavaria submitted a bill to the Reichsrat to make gluttony a public offence."

"In 1923, as the Weimar inflation grew to the point where city dwellers were starving, many people went out to the country to steal the produce farmers had worked to grow. The city dwellers' resentment was so high that many raiders even killed farmers out of hatred. Further, since they couldn't take the farmers' cattle back to the city with them, they slaughtered them in the fields out of spite."

https://www.sprottmoney.com/blog/currency-collapse-jeff-thomas.html


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Now take away EBT cards, welfare benefits, and social programs...multiply the butchering by an exponential factor to include not only cattle but sheeple as well...and that's what you will have as the "city dwellers" begin to tear the country apart in search of food, heat, and pacification.



sideKahr said:


> Here are a few interesting quotes from the article "Currency Collapse" by Jeff Thomas, detailing the German hyperinflation in the 20s:
> 
> "Most people have no idea what really happens when a currency collapses, let alone how to prepare."
> 
> ...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Now take away EBT cards, welfare benefits, and social programs...multiply the butchering by an exponential factor to include not only cattle but sheeple as well...and that's what you will have as the "city dwellers" begin to tear the country apart in search of food, heat, and pacification.


Exactly. It took some time for Post WW1 Germany to fall into chaos. Take away all of the things you mentioned and the S will HTF if just a few days.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This is commonly referred to as "When all hell breaks loose". I Don't cherish the thought!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Here are a few interesting quotes from the article "Currency Collapse" by Jeff Thomas, detailing the German hyperinflation in the 20s:
> 
> "Most people have no idea what really happens when a currency collapses, let alone how to prepare."
> 
> ...


Your right,,,,, Can you Imagine what the inner city's will be like when they find out the 
EBT cards will not be refilled and the checks aren't in the mail? After all,, They are entitled to it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think that we will see a worldwide currency collapse, lots of chaos that will last months - and then a "white knight" leader that pulls people together will come onto the scene


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think that we will see a worldwide currency collapse, lots of chaos that will last months - and then a "white knight" leader that pulls people together will come onto the scene


Let's hope he doesn't ride a pale horse.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All that, plus the shutting off of the illegal drug spigot, will cause some extraordinary times.
Add to that the prescription drugs used to treat mental illness suddenly becoming unavailable.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Add to that the prescription drugs used to treat mental illness suddenly becoming unavailable.


Yeah ... that will be interesting, and not in a good way.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Scary thoughts. Better go stack the the goods another layer! I will board up and make like I'm gone. Anyone busting in will need to be carried out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Let's hope he doesn't ride a pale horse.


Gandalf?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If you haven't already thought and prepared for the masses invading the country side your a little naive. Where else are the millions of sheep going to go? Once the zoo gets raided what's left to survive on? The masses will flood the country side stealing, killing or whatever to survive. People living on the hill with their generator roaring and lights on will be the first to go. Hope your prepared to live like a Hobbit for the first year until the die off is over. 

Back to the reloading bench.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I just finished shortening up some A2 stock screws to A1 length. Now I can clean off the build bench and turn it back into the reload bench


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> If you haven't already thought and prepared for the masses invading the country side your a little naive. Where else are the millions of sheep going to go? Once the zoo gets raided what's left to survive on? The masses will flood the country side stealing, killing or whatever to survive. People living on the hill with their generator roaring and lights on will be the first to go. Hope your prepared to live like a Hobbit for the first year until the die off is over.
> 
> Back to the reloading bench.


How are they going to get here?
By the time they have pillaged the immediate areas, they will have burned up the gasoline for their vehicles.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Currency collapse is not something anyone wants to experience.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Then the mailman dropped this off early so I just had to re assemble it and test fire.

Aero Precision 10.5" Barreled Upper CHEAP - Page 1 - AR15.COM


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

and even if the citydwellers get out to the farmlands, well, farms dont look like they did back then. probably not easy to find food, if they even could recognise what parts of plants are eatible and what not. They must still come there when the farms monocrop is ripe for harvest, and... it is more likley they arrive at another point i time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You guys have nothing to worry about. The "city dwellers" will have to make it past the suburbs before making it to the country. I'll stop 'em here for ya.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Scary thoughts. Better go stack the the goods another layer! I will board up and make like I'm gone. Anyone busting in will need to be carried out.


Just roll them out into the yard, dig a hole, and call them compost.


----------



## jamisonbirdsong (Dec 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> If you haven't already thought and prepared for the masses invading the country side your a little naive. Where else are the millions of sheep going to go? Once the zoo gets raided what's left to survive on? The masses will flood the country side stealing, killing or whatever to survive. People living on the hill with their generator roaring and lights on will be the first to go. Hope your prepared to live like a Hobbit for the first year until the die off is over.
> 
> Back to the reloading bench.


Unfortunately you are right.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys have nothing to worry about. The "city dwellers" will have to make it past the suburbs before making it to the country. I'll stop 'em here for ya.


Thanks, brother.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Your right,,,,, Can you Imagine what the inner city's will be like when they find out the
> EBT cards will not be refilled and the checks aren't in the mail? After all,, They are entitled to it.


Something like this?

I got 6 kids, because the gov't shut down I can't feed my family!? This is crazy! 




 2:33 minutes

WALMART SHELVES CLEARED DURING FOOD STAMP PANIC




 3:53 minutes

US Walmart Empty Shelves In Springhill Louisiana Cleared In EBT Food Stamp Glitch Removed Limits




 1:17 mimnutes

Shoppers wrestled on the floor of a supermarket while scrambling for cut-price food.




 1:22 minutes


----------

